# Cant Choose between tires



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

im lookin at getting some 27'' tires on my rancher 350. im looking at mega mayhems or kenda executioners. both seem to have good reviews. where i ride its always mud like 95% of the time. any suggestions.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

If your looking between those 2 I would take the Mega meyhems cause they are probable lighter. 

Just a thought, have you considered some outlaws? I ask being you ride 95% mud. Some 27" skinnies might do you good.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have mega mayhems. They are great tires. When I was first looking for tires I was also looking at the executioners but I went with the megas because they are good in mud but also on trails.

---------- Post added at 12:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------

I'm also running 28s s/w


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

i was going with 27x9x12 for the front, 27x11x12 for the back or should i do 27x9x12 all around. im looking at the outlaws mst, how do they compare to the mayhems.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Also look at the zillas those are extremely light


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Mst run true to size. But the lugs are smaller and tighter spaced when compared to the megas. I run 27" s/w megas and love them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I run the megas and love them. there a decent mud tire and trail tire at the same time. if you want to see them perform go to youtube and search, trailandmudrider and some of my vids will come up of when I had my 27s. I run the 28s now.


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

anybody have any experience with the interco vampires or kenda executioner. how do they comapre to the mega mayhems


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000 (Oct 22, 2013)

Vampire are great in ruts. That's about it though. They ride bad on trails, they are okay in the mud. Executioners would be a better mud tire if they had taller lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i had Outlaw MST's and thought they were an awesome tire. i would love to have them on my brute, but they dont come in 14". you cant go wrong with those and they will last a long time. i currently have zillas and and couldnt be happier with them. also an awesome tire.


----------

